# HELP (what type of bird)



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

what type of bird is this? and what should we feed it?
thanks for the help  he is a SMALL bird.

sorry about the bad pics


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry .. can't tell from the pics. What's the story with this little one? 

The beak looks pretty substantial as in a seed eater beak, but I can't be sure. The legs also appear to be fairly long.

A pretty safe bet for feeding is soaked, dry cat food and hard boiled egg yolk. Can you try for some clearer pictures tomorrow?

What have you been feeding it? Curious as in the third photo it looks like there are "bumps" in the throat.

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

we fed it exact. my sis's friends fond it to day about 4:00pm its 11:36 now.
yep i well try again for a pic late tomarrow.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like a baby cardinal to me. You can continue with the Exact and also soaked dog bites. Try also, Gerber's #2 chicken baby food which you give with a 1 cc syringe. It's important that babies get calcium so try to get some at a pet store, or, if you have antacids like Tums, crush up a tablet and dip a dog bite in that. You can also give cut up grapes but "smush" them a bit so they won't be so hard to swallow.

It is pretty late for baby season but we have gotten in many baby cardinals this late in the year. They are one of my favorite birds to care for. As babies, they love you to pieces and wiggle all over when it is time to feed them.

Watch your baby's crop on the side of the neck and make sure you don't overfeed.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Can't really tell but it kinda looks like a robin to me. It sure is a small bird


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you  

SkyofAngels i am a 100% shor its not a robin but thank you  

sorry i forgot to get a pic i well try later sorry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Michelle,

I'm not sure what it is either, but I'd go with Maggie's guess and advice.

She and her husband have worked w/ a lot of different type birds and I would trust her guess.

Linda


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

OK thank you


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Agree with Lady Tarheel*

Yup that looks like a cardinal chick. Here are a couple of pictures for reference. I took these last year in my garden.


















Good luck.
Praveen.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Totally cute. Love the 'do


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

yep one cute. ours just dose not have as much red.  
Thank you ever one


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Your little guest looks younger than Praveen's. You'll have to update those pictures. He's all mouth in one  -- Not demanding or anything (ha, ha)  but that little topknot -- can't help but grin when I look at him.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well here is more pic of our little one sorry for taking SO long.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pgm860 said:


> Yup that looks like a cardinal chick. Here are a couple of pictures for reference. I took these last year in my garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he/she is straight out of, "Road Warrior".


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are just as cute in person. The thing that distinguishes them from other songbirds in general is how they can bond with a caregiver so easily. They wiggle all over and have the sweetest little cheep when they see you. For several years we would pick up two baby cardinals each year either in late September or early October - well after you have breathed a sigh of relief that baby season is over. It was always a challenge to get them ready for release before really cold weather set in. I think they must raise three broods a year instead of the usual two.

Praveen, your pictures are sooooooo good!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Michelle it is a baby house sparrow. baby bird formula till it is a little older then introduce small seeds to it. 

Cindy


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> Michelle it is a baby house sparrow. baby bird formula till it is a little older then introduce small seeds to it.
> 
> Cindy


sorry but i think you are worng he/she looks just like the pics that pgm860 even have the hair thing go for him lol wich you can not see but is there. 

P.S. your pij's over here are good and little girl Pidgey still acks like a boy. i am puting Mr.Gruntles bad with her cuz i think she liked him


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hey everyone my sis would like to know what to start feeding it now. is it a seed eater? or a friut eater?

and thank you everyone


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Michelle

It is basically a seed eater but do continue to give it fruit like grapes and bits of apple. They will also eat a few insects but seed is what they love - especially sunflower seed.

BTW, don't give up on me on those pictures. Lewis hasn't had a chance to let me know some of the details but I haven't forgotten you.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thats ok Lady Tarheel no bigge 
+ if i did see them now i may chang how i would like 
my loft  and the guys helping me would not like that. lol   jk 
by the size of my loft it can have at lest 16 birds not conting the fly cage : )
my 9 + are going to be SOO happy the cahe there in now is to small.
ok i went off topic sorry i am just sooo happy we should start biulding later 
this week : D 

thank you for the info on the food


----------

